# Reminder: Ticks and Insect repellent



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Last night, my leg was itching a few hours after mowing. I hadn't used repellent. Images of ticks started popping into my mind. I finished what I was doing, and then took off the pants (which weren't the same pair I mowed in). Sure enough, there was a tick trying to grab on to my skin. I looked away for 30 seconds, and it had disappeared; it was back 30 seconds later in the same spot. I had someone in my family remove it and check for more, and another one was soon found, with blood in it already. Thankfully, both came off with tweezers without much of a fight.

For some reason, I hadn't started using repellent yet this year. I normally will at least spray my clothes with it. After this, I'm not playing around and will be using it, as well as checking for ticks and rinsing off after working outside. I do have a stiff back and neck at the moment, hopefully just from my shoulder injury the other day...hopefully there were no infected deer ticks on me last week.

Please, please, take the proper pre- and post- cautions when working outside as far as ticks. Mosquitoes aren't something you want to mess around with, either, as they can carry bad diseases, too.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Don't forget the sunscreen too!

I came across the Tick Twister a few years ago, and have used it a few times. Makes removal from humans and animals very easy and painless. Of course the bite area still scratches for a long time.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

One of those insect companies came by recently. I talked with the rep and found out some of the products they use and their strategy. Makes me wonder if I should consider spraying perimeter areas for ticks. I noticed the chemicals they use, as well as others in the same group (Pyrethroids) are not available in CT and NY, except to certified applicators. Makes me wonder if there is anything available that's actually effective. And even then, with the natural base products, there's not selectivity and there's still collateral damage to good insects. But I wonder if I should spray the borders of mulch areas and wooded areas with something in that class that I can obtain and use (after learning a bit about it of course...never do anything before you know what you're doing!). Any input from the group?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

The well-regarded tree guy that sprays for caterpillars/mosquitoes in my neighborhood told me a few years ago that he uses a combo of Mosquito Barrier garlic extract and Talstar insecticide. I've been spraying the perimeter of my property with this combo ever since.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I use Talstar. Seems to work. Don't forget to save your ticks in ziploc bags for several weeks.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Does Talstar affect bees? I have horrible mosquitoes and what I assume are whiteflies or something that are everywhere in the lawn in mornings and evenings.

Looking for either liquid or granular I can apply to get rid of flying pests but not affect our dear bees.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Does Talstar affect bees? I have horrible mosquitoes and what I assume are whiteflies or something that are everywhere in the lawn in mornings and evenings.
> 
> Looking for either liquid or granular I can apply to get rid of flying pests but not affect our dear bees.


I'm a total novice on this stuff, but look at Demand CS for perimeter sprays for ticks, mosquitoes, and others. It won't affect bees as long as you don't spray it where bees hang out (flowers). I cannot buy this stuff in CT or order it from domyown due to state regulations.

Actually, I decided not to spray the products I can get locally, because I read that unless you get the CS ones, the residual isn't really there. Also, there's apparently the possibility of nervous system damage to humans from Pyrethroids. I think it's too much of a headache for too little return. I'll just use repellent and be careful.

Bifenthrin (e.g. Talstar as you mentioned) is also used for mosquitoes.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm hoping the lab results come back soon on those ticks...it's been two weeks since I sent them in, and three weeks since I was bit.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Finally got the results back...

Negative for Lyme disease.

One was a female, which they tested. The other was a male, which they don't test because experience shows they don't transmit disease.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------

